# Gluten-free Recipes



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

I have over my long career as a baker learned to adapt many recipes for gluten-free diets. It all started when my little sister was diagnosed with celiac disease at the age of 22.

This recipe was originally for regular whole grained herb bread, and after many trials & many, many errors I finally got a gluten-free bread that you simply cannot tell it's gluten-free.

I call it..Gluten-Free Whole Grain Herb Bread


Yields: 1 Loaf

Ingredients 
* 2-1/2 tsp instant yeast
* 3/4 to 1 1/2 cup lukewarm water*
* 1/2 cup orange juice
* 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
* 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
* 1/3 cup molasses
*1 large egg
1/2 cup flaxseed
1/3 cup grated Parmesan Cheese
* 1 cup sorghum flour
* 1 cup brown rice flour
*1/2 cup tapioca flour
* 1 cup Ancient Grains Blend
* 11/2 cup potato starch
*1-1/2 tsp Parsley
*1-1/2 tsp Oregano
*1-1/2 tsp Thyme
*1-1/2 tsp Marjoram
*1-1/2 tsp Black Pepper
*1/4 tsp Sage
*1/4 tsp Celery Seed
*1-1/2 tsp Dill
*1-1/2 tsp Chives
*1/4 cup dried onion flakes

Ancient Grains Flour Blend

30% Amaranth Flour
30% Millet Flour
30% Sorghum Flour
10% Quinoa Flour

***Note****
The brown rice flour CAN be substituted with garbanzo/fava bean flour...it gives the bread protein & a better texture...LOL another test run today, with another mixture! LOL
*

 Instructions
1) Combine all of the ingredients, mixing and kneading to form a smooth, slightly sticky dough.

2) Cover and let rise in a warm spot for about an hour, until doubled in size.

3) Turn the dough out onto a lightly greased surface, shape it into a 8" x 4" log, and put it into a lightly greased 8 ½" x 4 ½" bread pan, gently flattening it to fill the pan

4) Cover the pan and allow the loaf to rise till it's crested about 1" over the rim of the pan.

5) Bake the bread in a preheated 375°F oven for 35 to 40 minutes, tenting with foil after about 20 minutes, to prevent over-browning. Remove from the oven when it's golden brown, and its interior temperature registers 190°F on an instant-read thermometer.

6) After 5 minutes, turn it out of the pan onto a rack to cool.


----------



## iphon (Dec 29, 2009)

thank youuu


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

You sure put a lot of work into that recipe! Much appreciated!


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

The dough WILL be stickier than normal bread dough, don't worry, these flours REALLY need the extra moisture! Also, if you find your bread is somewhat "flat", most of these are...put the bread in 2 smaller pans...since these flours have no gluten, they don't have anything to hold them up! Another thing, don't let the bread sit around when it's done rising...preheat your oven before it's finished rising & get it in the oven as quickly as possible...again, there's nothing to hold them up, so they fall really easy!

And for a little variety sometimes I will add flaxseed, or a cup of buckwheat flour (it's gluten-free, related to the rhubarb plant), or a cup of gluten-free whole grain cereal. And if you can tolerated oats...there is certified gluten-free oats out there now, but I would suggest trying it in a cereal first...my sister is a severe celiac & cannot tolerate oats. So be wary of that.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

this recipe is almost verbatim from king arthur, the ancient grain mix is also directly taken from the site. shouldn't credit be given?


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

According to "YOUR" rules, once it's changed, the original is out of an old cookbook from the 1930's, one of my old community league cookbooks, ..it's mine. I changed it for GLUTEN-FREE, is the recipe you note gluten-free?

What's King Arthur? Sorry, not really familiar with "ALL" the cooking sites...

The Ancient Grains is, actually, from Bob's Red Mill, so maybe "they" took it from there...Bob's happens to be my flour supplier for gluten-free flours, that's where I got "that" piece from...and that happened to be on the BACK of the bag of Quinoa flour...

I found the site you refer to, sir, King Arthur is a brand of flour that is unavailable north of the border, so is little wonder I had no idea what you are talking about.

So when I went looking for the recipe in question, it is nothing like it except I used the same "term" for the flour blend I used. Is that a violation of some rule? I am at complete loss here as I adapted this recipe more than 15 years ago out of a community cookbook I have, for friends & relatives with celiac disease, now if that makes it verbatim of the recipe you quote, which it does not, IMO it is nothing like it. It does not use the same flours, except for ONE cup of the blend, that seems to be a common enough term for it. 

So if adapted recipes are not allowed, please explain IN PLAIN layman's English exactly what is. I read your "read before posting" very carefully and didn't see any conflict I could find. If using a term that was on the back of a flour bag is in violation, the PLEASE explain what the violation is. 

Since almost all of my recipes, especially the gluten-free ones are adapted from one recipe or another, I cannot in good conscience post any further since it might be something "similar" to a regular recipe, and therefore, be in violation of your rules. And since I have already been asked several times to share my recipes, especially the gluten-free ones, which I do freely with anyone who asks, this saddens me greatly.


----------

